# Black Eagle Arrows



## CoachErl (Jul 1, 2012)

Rampage. I’ve been shooting them for years. They perform really well for me.


----------



## Mjmunfo (12 mo ago)

CoachErl said:


> Rampage. I’ve been shooting them for years. They perform really well for me.


Thanks for the input!


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

I will second the rampage.


----------



## Mjmunfo (12 mo ago)

Commfishmtk said:


> I will second the rampage.


Thank you!!


----------



## mortskee (Dec 29, 2021)

I have zombie slayers and carnivores, I like the simplicity of standard diameter arrows.


----------



## Mjmunfo (12 mo ago)

mortskee said:


> I have zombie slayers and carnivores, I like the simplicity of standard diameter arrows.


Thanks for the input!


----------



## Ajbradley (Oct 23, 2015)

I just switched to the Spartan and my dad shot rampage for years. Black eagle has been an incredible arrow. Won’t go wrong


----------



## Mjmunfo (12 mo ago)

Ajbradley said:


> I just switched to the Spartan and my dad shot rampage for years. Black eagle has been an incredible arrow. Won’t go wrong


I will have to check out the Spartans!


----------



## ThickMick (Dec 6, 2019)

I have shot outlaws Spartans and renegades. Spartans are my go to for durability and accuracy. 
Not sure how mods feel about links but.. Head over to YouTube and check out an older review Jeremy Cheeks over at the archery shack did on black eagle. He does a run down of the different offerings and spins them to show straightness actually exceeds their stated tolerances. Sold me on them..


----------



## Mjmunfo (12 mo ago)

ThickMick said:


> I have shot outlaws Spartans and renegades. Spartans are my go to for durability and accuracy.
> Not sure how mods feel about links but.. Head over to YouTube and check out an older review Jeremy Cheeks over at the archery shack did on black eagle. He does a run down of the different offerings and spins them to show straightness actually exceeds their stated tolerances. Sold me on them..


I will go check it out! Thank you!


----------



## Raining blades (Jan 7, 2021)

I bought some deep impacts and like them. They make a good arrow.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Each Black Eagle arrow is made for a different weight/spine configuration. The Rampage is a favorite because of the stiffer spine with less gpi than say the Deep Impact. Plus there are different diameters.....I prefer the X Impact 350 spine and load up the front for a high forward of center so I get an arrow right around the 400 - 405 grain area. If I were to go for a larger game animal then I would go to the 300 spine and load up the front. The Rampage was good with that too but the Deep Impact forced me to go to less FOC for a similar grain arrow. Look at the specs for each arrow and consider the application.


----------



## Onski316 (Sep 12, 2018)

I absolutely love the Zombie Slayers and have been using them for years. I also use their Vintage line on my single string bows. They're very well priced and usually pretty easy to find. Consistent and tough. And easy to find in the grass/weeds when shots run astray. I use the crested ones on both the Slayers and Vintage. I'm just a home target shooter, not a fancy tournament shooter and primarily a hunter.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

They fly really well. I found the Zombie Slayers to be very durable. The Spartans were ok but I didn't care for the nock bushing, and they weren't as durable. Rampages I had issues with them splitting at the nock end. 

This was 3 years ago, so maybe they're better now. I switched to Victory.


----------



## Mjmunfo (12 mo ago)

Frederick D. Be said:


> Each Black Eagle arrow is made for a different weight/spine configuration. The Rampage is a favorite because of the stiffer spine with less gpi than say the Deep Impact. Plus there are different diameters.....I prefer the X Impact 350 spine and load up the front for a high forward of center so I get an arrow right around the 400 - 405 grain area. If I were to go for a larger game animal then I would go to the 300 spine and load up the front. The Rampage was good with that too but the Deep Impact forced me to go to less FOC for a similar grain arrow. Look at the specs for each arrow and consider the application.


I will definitely have to do my homework on this before I make a purchase. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SoILslocker (Sep 20, 2018)

I haven't shot either of those but I have been shooting the x-impacts. Love the small diameter & the low gpi, helps me keep most of the weight in the front of the arrow.


----------



## Mjmunfo (12 mo ago)

SoILslocker said:


> I haven't shot either of those but I have been shooting the x-impacts. Love the small diameter & the low gpi, helps me keep most of the weight in the front of the arrow.


I’m pretty new to understanding the science behind all of this. But with a smaller diameter and weight in front you get better penetration. But do you lose any kenetic energy with a smaller diameter? Or is that just a weight thing?


----------



## mjgray123 (Apr 15, 2018)

I've been happy with rampages. They seem pretty durable so far.


----------



## PMBRIGGS (Feb 12, 2017)

I shoot the carnivores and until they come out with something better that's what I'll keep shooting


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

Mjmunfo said:


> I’m pretty new to understanding the science behind all of this. But with a smaller diameter and weight in front you get better penetration. But do you lose any kenetic energy with a smaller diameter? Or is that just a weight thing?


KE and momentum won't be different based on diameter. That's all about the velocity and weight. Higher FOC can help with pentration and flight in some cases, and smaller diameter would theoretically be less prone to wind drift.

I haven't found a reason to shoot skinny arrows. I tried Rampage .204 and VAP SS .166 and they fly well, but am not convinced I need skinnier arrows than standard. 246


----------



## clafata17 (Oct 13, 2017)

Rampages shoot great


----------



## Mjmunfo (12 mo ago)

Mossy-Back said:


> KE and momentum won't be different based on diameter. That's all about the velocity and weight. Higher FOC can help with pentration and flight in some cases, and smaller diameter would theoretically be less prone to wind drift.
> 
> I haven't found a reason to shoot skinny arrows. I tried Rampage .204 and VAP SS .166 and they fly well, but am not convinced I need skinnier arrows than standard. 246





Mjmunfo said:


> I will definitely have to do my homework on this before I make a purchase. Thanks for the help.





Mjmunfo said:


> I will definitely have to do my homework on this before I make a purchase. Thanks for the help.





Frederick D. Be said:


> Each Black Eagle arrow is made for a different weight/spine configuration. The Rampage is a favorite because of the stiffer spine with less gpi than say the Deep Impact. Plus there are different diameters.....I prefer the X Impact 350 spine and load up the front for a high forward of center so I get an arrow right around the 400 - 405 grain area. If I were to go for a larger game animal then I would go to the 300 spine and load up the front. The Rampage was good with that too but the Deep Impact forced me to go to less FOC for a similar grain arrow. Look at the specs for each arrow and consider the application.





Mossy-Back said:


> KE and momentum won't be different based on diameter. That's all about the velocity and weight. Higher FOC can help with pentration and flight in some cases, and smaller diameter would theoretically be less prone to wind drift.
> 
> I haven't found a reason to shoot skinny arrows. I tried Rampage .204 and VAP SS .166 and they fly well, but am not convinced I need skinnier arrows than standard. 246


Thank you for the info. I might look into the smaller diameter if it help with wind drift. We get an annual average of 20mph wind here. So that might be a factor for me.


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

I’ve been stuck on the Spartans since 2017/2018. The nock bushing has saved several arrows from the trash bin when busting nocks. I used to use Easton Bloodlines and they flew nicely but I had terrible luck with them always cracking on the nock end. Have shot the Rampages as well and they’re good also especially if you want a touch more FOC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoutin77 (Aug 6, 2021)

I shot Rampages this year. Quality arrow and maybe a little less expensive than other brands for what you get. I've always liked the .204 arrows.


----------



## marklight (Oct 19, 2021)

Just purchased a set 12 for the outdoors field cant wait to shoot them.


----------



## dj1975232 (Sep 4, 2020)

I've shot Rampages the last two years. They are very consistent and well made.


----------



## Dziuky (Dec 12, 2021)

Definitely a fan of the Rampages so far. Seem to be well built and a decent price all things considered. May dabble at some point in micros with the 4mm axis and x impacts but I’m happy so far. I do like the lighter GPI compared to day the Easton Axis which for my shorter draw length does shave just a tad and still keeps FOC up as well as just a tad faster. (I know speed isn’t everything but if I can get just a little more or even allows a higher total weight and still same as say the Axis, I’m happy).


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

ive shot my best group so far with rampages to date. 100 + yards and the group maintained under 3" ill have to post a group


----------



## Vthokee30 (Feb 23, 2021)

I love the Spartans since BE came out with them. Another arrow I like to use but didn’t see it mentioned is their Renegade arrow. That’s my other arrow I tinker with.


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a very small shop and sell 30-40dozen Zombie Slayers every year…never a complaint!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnyjuice (Apr 14, 2013)

Can't speak to the Rampage or Zombie Slayers but have had great success with their arrows. I've been running their Instincts.


----------



## davem (Oct 8, 2004)

I’m shooting the zombies out of my Revolt X and like them a lot.


----------



## Hindorff81 (Aug 9, 2021)

Another vote for the Carnivores. Great arrow and let's me get the foc I wanted really easily.

Good flight and good durability..


----------



## SGN705 (10 mo ago)

Between the 2 I would go with rampages. I currently shoot BE Deep impact 350 .001 micros and love them. I shoot BR carnivores 350 .001 with my other bow setup and they are amazing as well. I have yet to shoot the zombie slayers, but have no reason to believe they wouldn't shoot well.


----------

